# Has anyone ever seen a 721 do this?



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Sound is ok, but this big black square came in the middle of the screen...if you look at the sides of the screen you can see the picture. Reboot took care of it.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

hey thats a new one on me, and i am the guru of the strange and unusual bugs. You sure its noit your tv?


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

I've seen it once, maybe twice. When it happened, I think it was processor overload. I was recording multiple shows and the cat stepped on the remote. Lots of buttons hit, but it came back in a few seconds.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Is your 721 on? 

If it is then press andhold down the power button on the front of the receiver til it reboots.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Yea a reboot took care of it, just thought this was a new one


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Do you know how there is a pop up screen that goes over the rest of the screen or a transparent screen but you can see the edges such as the info screen (depends on the type of tv you have to how much of the edges you see)? It looks like that type of screen and something may have locked up in it.


----------



## the_beaver (Feb 15, 2003)

hmmm...does this screen look
familiar???
this morning just as i finished
watching a recorded show i:
1) hit the stop button---
a screen appeared with, 
"please wait...loading data"
i waited a minute or so...and
2) pushed the pvr button---
the black superimposed screen
appeared
3) i hit the guide button and
everything looked as usual---
the live feed was playing in the
corner view screen BUT
4) when i pushed select the 
superimposed black screen 
kept appearing...
5) i took a pic of the screen and 
about 10 minutes later everything 
returned to "normal" without a reboot...


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Linux system like to be rebooted more than one might like to admit.


----------



## mdrobnak (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jerryyyyy _
> *Linux system like to be rebooted more than one might like to admit. *


I dunno about that one...I run 8 linux boxes between my house and work, unless I'm making kernel changes, they almost never need rebooting. Even on development machines, average time is at least 3 - 5 weeks between reboots. Our firewall at work has been up almost 300 days. My router at home has been up 102 days, and my webserver at home has been in that range more than once.

Don't blame linux. Blame the programs running on TOP of linux.

-Matt


----------

